# New: 1246 - Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga (E)



## shaunj66 (Nov 8, 2003)

**NUKED* Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga EUR 128Mbits (Eurasia)*







Languages: English, Deutsch, Francais, Italiano, Espanol
Save Type : EEPROM_V124 (Patched)

*Note: This release has been nuked.
PLEASE USE THE 'MENACE' DUMP WITH THIS SAVE PATCH.http://gbatemp.net/~thug4life/other...tar_Saga_(E)(Save_Fix)[For_Menace_Release.zip*


----------



## Kyuketsuki_M (Nov 8, 2003)

So i can play it at last...been watching the Japanese kids go at this and it looks fun!!!


----------



## patz (Nov 8, 2003)

Hoolay! Have to try now.


----------



## Woxxy (Nov 8, 2003)

nice! finally!  but i think i'll wait until the USA version comes out instead...
then i can have fire emblem AND this game at the same time!


----------



## Koekie (Nov 8, 2003)

OMFG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm gonna play this now, damn my homework


----------



## hking (Nov 8, 2003)

now i will DL and play this game,it is worth waiting for the save fix


----------



## ronin_in_tears (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Koekie @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> damn my homework


And i raise that with a double damn on mine, koekie my friend. 

*ronin goes berzerk on the novel that he has to read*

There, problem solved, no homework this weekend either


----------



## Yufi (Nov 8, 2003)

Heh, I'm gonna go continue playing the Menace version. Anyone know where to go once you've used the barrel as a reflector to raise the stairs in that wood place?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 8, 2003)

I did but I forgot......im way past theyre......but I still cant remember.....lol


----------



## MAtteo (Nov 8, 2003)

what kind of game is this?


----------



## ronin_in_tears (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(MAtteo @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> what kind of game is this?


It kicks the crap out of the competition kind of game, Solid !


----------



## zloty (Nov 8, 2003)

yessss! just flashed prince of persia on my cart looks like im gonnah ave to get rid of it again to make way for this lol, 

JUST when i finish high school as well, great [email protected]! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






EDIT: umm maybe its just the rom i downloaded, or VBA....but the original super mario bros game doesnt work; doesnt load and a big fuzz sound keeps repeating....

maybe this is fixed when u play on actual hardware, can anyone confirm? id check myself but im about to sleep


----------



## tonyrayo (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Woxxy @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> nice! finally!Â but i think i'll wait until the USA version comes out instead...
> then i can have fire emblem AND this game at the same time!


by the time that happens, you might be done with fire emblem


----------



## saibaman42 (Nov 8, 2003)

Mouse:  I just passed that part myself.  I hope this is what you are talking about:

Go to the area in the upper left, where theres some stairs, and a barrel up on a raised part of land.  Do the spin jump thing to go from the top of stairs to the barrel.  Get luigi to jump in it from the bottom.  Go over to the button high on the wall, and change mario's command until it becomes a barrel.  Then use that to jump on the barrel, and hit the button.


----------



## taubstumm (Nov 8, 2003)

FINALLY


----------



## AktA (Nov 8, 2003)

A million thanks to Eurasia!!


----------



## GoodKupo (Nov 8, 2003)

If it say pacthed is there a link for the pacth cause i dont want to download it again


----------



## ultim (Nov 8, 2003)

at last a mario game, this game is amazing!


----------



## MnM (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(GoodKupo @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> If it say pacthed is there a link for the pacth cause i dont want to download it again


C'mon, it's not like it's a CD rip.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Flashing now, hope it's good.


----------



## Koekie (Nov 8, 2003)

BHAHAHA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there's so much humour in this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 XD


----------



## KrAjO720 (Nov 8, 2003)

finally!!, this is good


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 8, 2003)

Finally a new Mario game for GBA, even though it's an RPG and not a platformer (although, I heard a new platformer is being made!)
It plays a lot like Paper Mario in the battle system, and it's a great system! Very easy to get used to and understand. The main gameplay is great too, two characters at once, one controlled by A and the other by B.
The graphics are great, very clean, colourful and fun. The expressions and sounds made by Mario and Luigi are great too, and the humor in the game is excellent! I don't think I've ever actually laughed so much in any game before! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've only just started playing it and I'm already addicted!

Great game!


















First game ever to recieve five out of five Hachiemon!


----------



## Koekie (Nov 8, 2003)

we should have a review section for every game like that, shaun...

great short review/introduction! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I totally agree w/ what u said


----------



## Garageboy101 (Nov 8, 2003)

thank god for shaunj66 all hail him! *Deletes old runs off to download new one*


----------



## Darkforce (Nov 8, 2003)

Is this release just the same as the last one but with the easy to apply patch already already done? Like geez it's not exactly hard to apply a patch... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*runs off like a loon to download this again for no particular reason like everyone else*

Oh great game BTW.


----------



## Magus (Nov 8, 2003)

oh for those that are playing with emu i tried with
vba 1.5 the game doesn't flicker but the sound goes mad
vba 1.6 the game start then block after a little
vba 1.7 the game goes fine but sometime it flicker a little
anyway good game with fire emblem and this i know what to do until the end of month


----------



## ronin_in_tears (Nov 8, 2003)

Alot of crap have been released for the GBA the last months, FFT not included 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So it's with great pleasure to annonce that ronin even gives x-q-ces for being 27 years old,

and playing mario like never before. This honey got it all. 

Flashy and colorful characters, as well as catchy tunes and "italian" samples, mama mia  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Once again the nintendo quality seal has a meaning. 

I'm gonna buy this when released in the stores.

That's how good it really is.

Ronin says :


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 8, 2003)

theyres only one thing I didnt like about this game, and its.......when you look at Mario and Luigi head on theyre pupils are really big and they look stoned XD (but they looked fine sideways)


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh dear...

I've just noticed a big problem with Eurasia's dump and fix of this game!

Try playing the original Mario Bros. game! It doesn't work! It crashes to their intro without the background and reboots the rom!...

This one might turn out to be a bad dump.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 8, 2003)

who cares? lol its not like anyones going to be playing Mario Bros anyway, if they want to play it they can play it on Super Mario Advance 1, 2, 3, and 4 XD


----------



## Garageboy101 (Nov 8, 2003)

Omg this doesn't work what am i doing wrong ?!?!? i download it on IRC and then i upload it and it gives the same error!


----------



## SirDrake (Nov 8, 2003)

damn this game is good

lol @ passport photos

now only waiting for harvest moon fomt and sword of mana


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> who cares? lol its not like anyones going to be playing Mario Bros anyway, if they want to play it they can play it on Super Mario Advance 1, 2, 3, and 4 XD


I know that no one would actually play Mario Bros. but it's the principal of dumping. If it's not perfect or there's a section of the game that doesn't work then it will most probably turn out to be a bad dump.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 8 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > who cares? lol its not like anyones going to be playing Mario Bros anyway, if they want to play it they can play it on Super Mario Advance 1, 2, 3, and 4 XD
> ...


*nods* I see what you saying......but this could jsut be another bug thats could be fixed by changing some settings or using a different emulator version or whatever.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 8 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 8 2003 said:
> ...


It doesn't work on emulator or hardware. Both have the same effect unless you use intro skip.


----------



## Garageboy101 (Nov 8, 2003)

*Im being serious this doesn't work on my EZFA can someone help me!*  i download it off the IRC and upload but it just wont work....


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Garageboy101 @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> *Im being serious this doesn't work on my EZFA can someone help me!*


theyres 3 patches out already, and a pre-patched rom


----------



## Garageboy101 (Nov 8, 2003)

where can i get them? i want the pre patch rom... or the three one either one is fine!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Garageboy101 @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> where can i get them? i want the pre patch rom... or the three one either one is fine!


in any one of these various and many Mario & Luigi game topics


----------



## -KyRoS- (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Woxxy @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> nice! finally!Â but i think i'll wait until the USA version comes out instead...
> then i can have fire emblem AND this game at the same time!


Just remove the blank space and it will make Mario and Luigi a bit uner 127 mbit, then you can put them both on. I have them both on right now


----------



## Leo111 (Nov 8, 2003)

F*** OFF MY FLASH CART FFTA!!!!!!! YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!! M&L FINAAAAAAAAALYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! me happy


----------



## x-power (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> I know that no one would actually play Mario Bros. but it's the principal of dumping. If it's not perfect or there's a section of the game that doesn't work then it will most probably turn out to be a bad dump.


there a Save fix for Menace release if you want to play Mario Bros.....


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 8, 2003)

Is this an RPG as in gain experience and get better stats or is an "ADVENTURE"?


----------



## laope (Nov 8, 2003)

great game! i give it 3 of 3 phear smilies xP


----------



## Saria (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> Is this an RPG as in gain experience and get better stats or is an "ADVENTURE"?


yes an RPG - but dont be fooled by it - its no where near Final Fantasy


----------



## GBAer (Nov 8, 2003)

Weird... remove the intro and Mario Bros works fine.

The release should be classed as a NUKE...


----------



## weaver99 (Nov 8, 2003)

sweet, worth the waiting


----------



## alfre (Nov 8, 2003)

is this one the same as the rom van menace but patched?

so i don't need to download the one from eurasia?


----------



## Myke (Nov 8, 2003)

it's an rpg but it plays like a mario bros in a sort of feel.
wow this game has BEAUTIFUL music!!!! great remixes! and great GREAT sampleing. 
I'm still amaized at the amount of quality thei game reaks....A huge game, GREAT AWESOME graphics, much much animation, and GREAT music...how did nintendo put that all in 128Mb?!?!?


----------



## romhacker (Nov 8, 2003)

Anyone know what to do at the part when you have to make mario fat with water and then there is a turtle in the way? I cant get over the ledge with fat mario!


----------



## T-hug (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> I've just noticed a big problem with Eurasia's dump and fix of this game!
> 
> ...


haha and their .nfo says about Menace releasing non-working ROMs...


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 8 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear...
> ...


Hehe, yeh! I guess they should double check their releases before insulting other groups! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This games scene release sure is one big mess...


----------



## Light (Nov 8, 2003)

think super mario bros on snes


----------



## alfre (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Light @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> think super mario bros on snes


Haha you're serious?

yeah i think so too, it can't be nes because the gba should play nes





sometimes n00bs are the most cool/stupid individuals on the world


----------



## Jack (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Woxxy @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> nice! finally!Â but i think i'll wait until the USA version comes out instead...
> then i can have fire emblem AND this game at the same time!


actually i can keep both of them...

fire emblem 127.00 mb
and mario & luigi 128.00 mb..

so easy


----------



## Burning Knuckles (Nov 8, 2003)

Bout time there was a new Super Mario RPG. And with such an innovative control and battle system. The graphics are incredible. Now if only there could be a Sonic RPG.


----------



## Smef (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Burning Knuckles @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> Bout time there was a new Super Mario RPG. And with such an innovative control and battle system. The graphics are incredible. Now if only there could be a Sonic RPG.


i don't know about that.  The fun part of sonic was running around.  Of couse the fun part of mario was getting powerups, so it might be ok.

I would like to see them make a action mario game using the same "3d" setup they have in this game.  I find it really easy to jump and hit guys/boxes


----------



## Darkforce (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Myke @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> ...how did nintendo put that all in 128Mb?!?!?


Lol, don't wet your underpants over it, besides it wasn't developed by Nintendo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It was probably easier to compress because of the simple coloring used for level backgrounds, meh...I dunno.

Cool game indeed though, only about 3 hours in and minus the slightly clumsy control system it's turning out to be great fun.
Anyone know how long this game is supposed to last?


----------



## Jack (Nov 8, 2003)

I hope this game is very long.. just started on my ex2, im at astral plane.. where you have to get 100 coins to free browser.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the control type is somehow fantastic, a real innovation in this field!


----------



## Inu268 (Nov 8, 2003)

man i cant stop having fun with this game!!!!


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> WHAT??????so you are the world famous Mario????
> WHAT?????and you are the legendary Luigi???
> Luigi who?
> shh i have no idea


----------



## GimpyBob (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> Cool game indeed though, only about 3 hours in and minus the slightly clumsy control system it's turning out to be great fun.
> Anyone know how long this game is supposed to last?


I hear about 15-20 hours average. This is probably not getting all the optional stuff, and there's a few optional things to do.


----------



## tennis2k2 (Nov 8, 2003)

this is going way to fast for me does anyone know how to slow it down


----------



## Je-Souhaite (Nov 8, 2003)

Nice.

Graphics could be better. 

In the spirits of Super Mario Rpg and Paper Mario.


----------



## Maverick_z (Nov 8, 2003)

I have the menace version of the rom and its an very cool game, but it has a some sound issues with it. So right now im d/l the eurasia one and I wanna know if any one that has the eurasia one has come across any sound issues in the game?


----------



## assassinz (Nov 8, 2003)

There were some sound issues when I played the menace release on VBA. But I applied the save patch and flashed it to my Xtreme 512m card and there are no sound issues. 
So even the manace release with the save patch  should work fine on any hardware.


----------



## Vizenzo (Nov 8, 2003)

Wow this game looks so funny ... i will try it


----------



## Nintendoid (Nov 8, 2003)

Just wondering... has anyone found out what the cross's dotted around the game are for?


----------



## assassinz (Nov 8, 2003)

You need to use the hammer on those spots, I believe.


----------



## Metroid Fusion p (Nov 8, 2003)

Where can I download the patched version?


----------



## X-Gamer (Nov 9, 2003)

I've played the other version (Menace) of the game a bit and it work fine for me on the VBA. So far, the dialogues are quite funny and the gameplay is just terrific. Much better than I would have expected.

Metroid Fusion plz- No rom request. That's against the rules.


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 9, 2003)

Best. Mario Game. Ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the fact that no one can say Luigi's name right. XD

I just beat the first boss *Green Frog Man Thingy* and I can't figure out what to do now. The bridge is broken, a Giant Rock is blocking my way, and there's some big guy saying nothing can knock him down. Help?


----------



## Saria (Nov 9, 2003)

go back to the Hammer Bros house to trigger the next event...

-thats after the stone statue has blocked the path down to the village-


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 9, 2003)

Ok...I think. Where's the Hammer Bros house? o_o


----------



## Saria (Nov 9, 2003)

you know where the bridge is broken?

there was a house if you go in and on the right side is a boulder blocking your way to a item box....
Thats the Hammer Bros House
first time you go there they arent there - just a character telling you they went out looking for Stones too make a hammer...
If you go back to that house - the Hammer Bros will be there


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 9, 2003)

OH! Thanks. Didn't think you could go inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## Saria (Nov 9, 2003)

no problem


----------



## Neo_Gospel (Nov 9, 2003)

uhh...im stuck...im in bowsers ship, and i just helped the koopa get the two goombas into the barrels, but now i go up the staris and i get nothing..doors not opening, scenes not moving and theres nothing else to do here...think the roms fucked up


----------



## X-Gamer (Nov 9, 2003)

That's strange, past that room is where you should hit a ! block to activate a crane and proceed further with the story. Perhaps it's the VBA which you probably didn't have the latest version of. If it's the rom then you'll have to download it again.


----------



## tennis2k2 (Nov 9, 2003)

can someone help me out and send me a save file after the first border jump it would really help me out since i cannot beat it and if you have a save file send it to me at [email protected]


----------



## Euronymous (Nov 9, 2003)

lol you cant beat the border jump, you suck


----------



## X-Gamer (Nov 9, 2003)

Euronymous, there's no need to make fun of someone just because he have a problem at some point in the game.

I'd send you the save file myself but I'm using the Menace version of the game so I don't know if that will work in case you're using the Eurasia version.


----------



## tennis2k2 (Nov 9, 2003)

QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Nov 9 2003 said:


> Euronymous, there's no need to make fun of someone just because he have a problem at some point in the game.
> 
> I'd send you the save file myself but I'm using the Menace version of the game so I don't know if that will work in case you're using the Eurasia version.


i am useing the Eurasia ver but send it to me anyway


----------



## tennis2k2 (Nov 9, 2003)

QUOTE(Euronymous @ Nov 9 2003 said:


> lol you cant beat the border jump, you suck


the only reason i cannot beat it is because it is going like 300 or 400 percent on my emu


----------



## X-Gamer (Nov 9, 2003)

So that game was going to fast for you, huh? No matter, I just made the save necessary and sent it to you. It's located a bit further from the Jump Rope mini-game but I haven't touched any enemies after that. I hope this will work.


----------



## Saria (Nov 9, 2003)

enable Vsync that should slow things down a bit


----------



## Goalie6345 (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm stuck at the part where your get mario fat with the water, I cant get past the guy in the tunnel to the right of the fountin.  please help


----------



## X-Gamer (Nov 9, 2003)

QUOTE(Goalie6345 @ Nov 9 2003 said:


> I'm stuck at the part where your get mario fat with the water, I cant get past the guy in the tunnel to the right of the fountin.Â please help


If you're still at the beginning of the game then you can't get past the big Koopa in the tunnel. The fountain is just to get you some coins by making Mario spit out water at the machine nearby which make a coin appears.
To proceed further, you need to go to the left until the flying guy put a big stone to block your path. Then go to the Hammer Bros's house and talk to them, the bridge will be fixed by the time you're done talking and you can go toward the top of the mountain.

By the way people, if anyone else need help in the game, go to this help thread and your questions there: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=12&t=13770.


----------



## AngelHunter (Nov 9, 2003)

Does this fix the problems with the sprites too? The sprites in the game keep flickering.


----------



## X-Gamer (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm afraid not. The sprites still flickers and I believe that's just a small glitch with the VBA, not the rom. We'll just have to wait until Forgotten find a way around this one althought it's nothing serious IMO.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 9, 2003)

nah its no big problem, it only flickers now and then for me


----------



## smallfish (Nov 9, 2003)

Eurasia is super....


----------



## Daedalus (Nov 9, 2003)

No they aren't, they've added an intro, and part of the rom doesn't work. Download the Menace rom, and the 1kb IPS file and then you're sweet.


----------



## Legend (Nov 9, 2003)

The rom seems to be working nicely for me, but I do notice the occasional flicker...Oh well, the game is still pretty good in my eyes, aside from the fact that so far I've only ever had Mario and Luigi in my party, and that's almost 4 hours into the game...Kinda brings a tear to my eye, knowing that it may be possible that there will be no other characters in my parrty...But then again, when you're the Mario Bros., who the hell NEEDS others!?


----------



## Kakarutto (Nov 9, 2003)

...amzing...I like it...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 9, 2003)

QUOTE(Kakarutto @ Nov 9 2003 said:


> Akira Toriyama it's one of the GOD...!


Kakarutto, I agree Akira Toriyama is a god (also awsome avatar)


----------



## chaoswolf82 (Nov 9, 2003)

mario ius mean to luigi on this one point he slams luigi into the ground  when luigi says no to a request from peach


----------



## BvG (Nov 9, 2003)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> **Nuked* Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga EUR 128Mbits (Eurasia)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I download this sweet thing?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 9, 2003)

QUOTE(Maarten Jalink @ Nov 9 2003 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 8 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > **Nuked* Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga EUR 128Mbits (Eurasia)*
> ...


NO FREAKIN ROM REQUESTS! >.> dont you newbies read the rules?

also whats with all the newbies popping up in the last few days? @[email protected]


----------



## BvG (Nov 9, 2003)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 9 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Maarten Jalink @ Nov 9 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 8 2003 said:
> ...


Whoops! Sorry!

Can you give me the link to the patch?
(BTW I am a one of  the greatest GBAers in Holland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## BvG (Nov 9, 2003)

QUOTE(Maarten Jalink @ Nov 9 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 9 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Maarten Jalink @ Nov 9 2003 said:
> ...


Sorry, got it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Btw, nice site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Greeting,
Maarten Jalink, www.GBAParty.nl


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 9, 2003)

Maarten Jalink, you shouldnt double post (double posting = posting twice in a row)and you shouldnt quote so much especially when theyres images in the quotes, just a tip so you wont get in trouble in the future


----------



## jadaramiro (Nov 9, 2003)

not only u couldn't get past a level on eurasia's release but marios bros didn't even work.


WHAT HAPPENED EURASIA?


----------



## Garageboy101 (Nov 9, 2003)

What does NUKED mean?


----------



## jadaramiro (Nov 9, 2003)

QUOTE(Garageboy101 @ Nov 9 2003 said:


> What does NUKED mean?


lol

well it basically means that its not considered a numbered release anymore


----------



## Yufi (Nov 9, 2003)

I was going to post exactly the same thing about the Mario Bros. game...I guess we still have to wait for a proper release then? and what else is wrong with the Eurasia release?


----------



## jonny_eh (Nov 9, 2003)

The original release is working wondefully in my EZF Advance cart. I'm guessing there was nothing 'wrong' with the original release but the game uses technology not in most carts and emulators. They should release games in their raw forms and releases patches to increase its compatibility, like they did with this. It's good to have the unadultered orginal. Even if it doesn't work on your hardware, maybe you'll get new hardware someday?


----------



## KotaInka2 (Nov 9, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> also whats with all the newbies popping up in the last few days? @[email protected]




It's called a major release. Games like Castlevania, Metroid, Zelda, and Mario tend to have a swarming effect.


----------



## GBAer (Nov 9, 2003)

EZFA users  where able to play it one day before other flash cart users, but with one major problem, they wernt able to backup there saves, so it wasnt really worth playing it for any length of time because not being able to backup your save makes the ezfa fix is a bit usless.


----------



## BvG (Nov 9, 2003)

QUOTE(KotaInka2 @ Nov 9 2003 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA! LOL
I am sorry for my double post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In the biggest Dutch GBA forum I am one of the great SPAMers


----------



## Shoryu (Nov 9, 2003)

i have this version and i can't save :'(
i've a 128M F2A and i think it's because it doesn't support EEPROM
(i had to patch every game with eeprom save type)
but this one is already patched and fatv8 can't patch it
please help


----------



## Vizenzo (Nov 9, 2003)

Yeah is so great this game !!!! come on friends go for it !!!!!


----------



## zloty (Nov 9, 2003)

QUOTE(jadaramiro @ Nov 9 2003 said:


> not only u couldn't get past a level on eurasia's release but marios bros didn't even work.
> 
> 
> WHAT HAPPENED EURASIA?


ok well,

this release is now nuked but is that only because the original super mario bros game doesnt work?

if thats the only reason its still fine to flash onto a cart and play right, or is there more problems into the game like jadaramiro said, is it true theres a certain level u cant get past?


----------



## jadaramiro (Nov 9, 2003)

well i guess either there should be a repack or not cuz i found a patch that applies the save fix and allows u to play it on any flash cart

HERE IT IS


----------



## jadaramiro (Nov 9, 2003)

QUOTE(AngelHunter @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> Does this fix the problems with the sprites too? The sprites in the game keep flickering.


well if u put frameskip 1 or 2 (i think) it stops it but i wouldn't think u would be satisfied on how it runs then


----------



## Saria (Nov 10, 2003)

mines on frameskip 2 and it still flickers running at a constant 100% fps

besides we've been reliably informed by many people that its an emu problem but its not THAT serious that it affects gameplay


----------



## Bridgy84 (Nov 10, 2003)

if anyone is wondering about how long the game is it took me about 18 hours to get through it


----------



## Saria (Nov 10, 2003)

that was fast  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




did you find it hard .... easy??


----------



## Bridgy84 (Nov 10, 2003)

thanx saria  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  well i have played it like crazy but overall i would call it easy yet really fun.  Mario and luigi were level 37.  Still want a mario rpg port (keeps on dreaming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Saria (Nov 10, 2003)

Well good on you - Clapclap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am still at the ChuckleKola thingie or however its spelt


----------



## kaizerarel (Nov 10, 2003)

I have patched Mario And Luigi and I have try to put it on my 256 MB Flash2Advance cart.
Now the rom works but there is a strange problem.
When my Game Boy show the Gba Loader menù there are two title for Mario and Luigi.
One is the truth MARIO&LUIGIP
an one is SUPERMARIOD (Super mario advance 4)

This is a ghost link because there is only a blank screen if I click here.
I had try to erase my Cart and flash it again but the error is the same.

WHO CAN HELP ME??


----------



## T-hug (Nov 10, 2003)

Same thing hapens to me but the game still works so I don't care  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I also have Tiger Woods on it and it works great, although I find it hard to get a swing over 69%,


The save fix for the official release (Menace) has been on the other topic on the homepage for days too. Guess no one could be bothered to check that thread for it... instead they ask here like 3 times a day.


----------



## oasis1 (Nov 10, 2003)

anybody know how to use the save patch on mario and luigi so i can save on my ezf cartridge


----------



## Inu268 (Nov 10, 2003)

use smartips to pátch it...but i think ezfa dosent need the save patch


----------



## KyleRXZero (Nov 10, 2003)

Yeah, if you have a ezfa, you don't need to patch it. You just need to use the newest version of the client. 
Download Version 0.99a. 
http://www.gba-toys.com/download_eng.htm


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 10, 2003)

What does the "*Nuked*" in the releasename mean?


----------



## Koekie (Nov 10, 2003)

*nuked* means that it is a foul release.
it's OR fake, OR not working.


can't stop playing


----------



## mekaxero (Nov 10, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yeah, if you have a ezfa, you don't need to patch it. You just need to use the newest version of the client.
> Download Version 0.99a.
> http://www.gba-toys.com/download_eng.htm
> 
> ...



Wonder y it was nuked, seems to work to me.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 10, 2003)

QUOTE(mekaxero @ Nov 10 2003 said:


> Wonder y it was nuked, seems to work to me.


somthing about the Mario Bros part not working or somthing.....


----------



## zloty (Nov 10, 2003)

although mario bros can work if u just remove the intro that eurasia added


----------



## jadaramiro (Nov 10, 2003)

QUOTE(zloty @ Nov 10 2003 said:


> although mario bros can work if u just remove the intro that eurasia added


hmm im about the try dat


----------



## Legend (Nov 11, 2003)

Man...what's an RPG where you have the same party members throughout the same game?

Damn nintendo couldn't make it the same as Mario RPG, although I have noticed that at one part in the game, when you go to Little Fungitown, or whatever it's called, you have to gamble, and the thing that tells you the instructions & whatnot is none other than a doll of Geno! W00T!


----------



## PLaST (Nov 11, 2003)

Man... I don't know why Eurasia are being so lame. Menace clearly were first with the release. And they don't have coders (and they sincerelly express that in the .nfo file) so they couldn't patch the game's save type for F2A cards themselves. Everyone knew also that a patch would be released very soon. Eurasia didn't release the game and don't deserve any honor in being first... they took Menace's release and patched it... no glory in that at all. And nuking others releases is lame, it's really lame. I didn't knew they were so childish...


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Nov 11, 2003)

My game gets frozen at the third beanstar, when I'm supposed to paint the shirt. Any help?


----------



## DPsygnet (Nov 11, 2003)

i have the same problem !! hte game freeze when i try to paint thoses shirt ! please can someone find out wth is going on !


----------



## Regal_Warrior (Nov 11, 2003)

I am having the same problem, and can't fix this one. I had the freezing problem when I was fight the golem thing that hid in the pillars and one of my Bros. attacks went advanced, but then I did something different and then made it go advance again and it worked, but that doesn't seem to be helping here. Has anyone tried to get the fourth one first(the one in the forest)


----------



## DPsygnet (Nov 11, 2003)

i got all the piece except the stupid cloth painting one . My mario seem to turn right when i press B in this sequence , but he is acting normal everywhere else. i tryed messing with keyboard touch and i can'T get it to work !!! 
BTW i have the menace rom maybe that the problem


----------



## Cynic (Nov 11, 2003)

well the new version doesn't work on any flashcard!! It doesn't work on mine


----------



## Koekie (Nov 11, 2003)

if it doesn't work on yours, it doesn't mean it doesn't work on ANY flashcard...

it works perfectly on mine...

tell me, what's the prob.


----------



## Cynic (Nov 11, 2003)

haha, it said that it worked on any flashcard but one of many is mine and it doesn't work on mine so not on any. uhh never mind, huh it doesn't work, well it works but i can't save that's the problem!!  perhaps a bit less smoking grass will improve my thinking.


----------



## jadaramiro (Nov 11, 2003)

QUOTE(Pikaash2586 @ Nov 11 2003 said:


> My game gets frozen at the third beanstar, when I'm supposed to paint the shirt. Any help?


man yeah dats wat happnes when u remove the intro of eurasia 

yo evryone use this patch it fixes save and allows u to use the game on flash systems of course use it on the menace release

HERE


----------



## jadaramiro (Nov 11, 2003)

or we can wait for the usa release which comes out next week

hopefully is multi language


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Nov 11, 2003)

QUOTE(jadaramiro @ Nov 11 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Pikaash2586 @ Nov 11 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > My game gets frozen at the third beanstar, when I'm supposed to paint the shirt. Any help?
> ...


I didn't remove the intro..
Anyway, I've tried everything....did anyone actually finish this game?


----------



## nforce (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## Akoji (Nov 12, 2003)

no ROM REQUEST!


----------



## kcbomber (Nov 12, 2003)

hey, wat does Nuked mean???


----------



## Shoryu (Nov 12, 2003)

nuked means it's a bad dump


----------



## Pixie Dust (Nov 13, 2003)

this game is awesome, i just have one problem....how do you do mario's super jump?


----------



## ssj3kodakon (Nov 23, 2003)

Are you sure 'cause this worked with my 256 mb flash cart advance. Saved and everything.


----------

